# With 2022 around the corner: Is Eurorack still relevant?



## pmountford (Dec 28, 2021)

I know this is predominantly a software forum but do many of you actually use Eurorack for your musical work? (I do mean musical and not sound design although I know the boundaries are getting muddier). If so, what is it that Eurorack offers you that HW synths don't?

In the last 12 months I've learnt way more about synthesis than I have from the decade prior I've been producing music and this is really from buying synths and playing around with them. I've reached the point where I have enough analog, hybrid and digital HW synths to explore in the studio. But there's this itch I have with Eurorack.

My head says stay clear, (cost, time, totally inpractical for a musical workflow)
But my heart says give it a go, you only Iive once.

I feel like we are in the golden era of HW synths so I'm not really sure what else can be offered that's not covered in HW (ok, so there're the Mutable Instrument modules.. ) and with the help of some great YouTubers like Tim Shoebridge, SonicState and Loopop, the learning is what keeps me so interested. Having said that, other than as an educational tool, (which I guess is mostly covered in my existing HW synths) am I just going to be throwing a pot of cash for little musical gain or knowledge?


----------



## RSK (Dec 28, 2021)

pmountford said:


> But there's this itch I have with Eurorack.


That's a very expensive itch if you start to scratch it, similar to recreational drugs.


----------



## mekosmowski (Dec 28, 2021)

RSK said:


> That's a very expensive itch if you start to scratch it, similar to recreational drugs.


Almost like buying orchestral libraries...

In serious, could OP scratch the itch virtually via VCVrack or the like and see if the results are useable for their work?


----------



## RSK (Dec 28, 2021)

mekosmowski said:


> Almost like buying orchestral libraries...


Hey, now! Let's not get personal...


----------



## chillbot (Dec 28, 2021)

I definitely do not think you eurorack for ease of use or for cost efficiency. You got to _really_ love it. (Or you just want something that looks really cool for clients... tell em you built them this amazing original sound that really you just pulled from omnisphere or made in zebra.) I put it in the same category as people who build or rebuild cars from parts. A certain pride in creating something with your hands.

But if you want to get into eurorack and you haven't yet checked out VCV rack that's a good place to start. I love hardware to death and I have a ton of it, and I wish I had more of it. But you can drop $5k in a heartbeat on a eurorack and that's just for basic stuff that goes bloop-bleep-bloop. VCV rack gives you access to what's probably the equivalent of $5,000,000 worth of rack hardware, all for free (you can pay for some stuff but it's mostly freebies)... and your cables magically stretch to any length you need!

I don't think 2022 or any year makes eurorack any less relevant. It's always been a money-suck and will continue to be but has has a huge fan base. Check out Colin Benders stuff or his discord.


----------



## styledelk (Dec 28, 2021)

Why are you differentiating Eurorack from hardware synths? It’s just a fully modular distributed path. It has more variability and creativity than most other hardware because of the specialization of modules. It can also do the boring stuff just fine. 
The creativity in modules on the last couple of years has been significant. And they can be used in non-obvious and inventive ways when combined with your various other things, including sample libraries.


----------



## pmountford (Dec 29, 2021)

chillbot said:


> But if you want to get into eurorack and you haven't yet checked out VCV rack that's a good place to start.


Excellent advice. That's where I'll start (and hopefully stop..)


----------



## pmountford (Dec 29, 2021)

styledelk said:


> Why are you differentiating Eurorack from hardware synths?


Good point. I just see them as an incomplete jigsaw puzzle rather than a self contained sound engine, but you are quite right.


----------



## stevebryson (Dec 29, 2021)

I've been doing modular synthesis for decades (like 4 and a half of them) and my most creative music still comes from patching modules together in new ways. So for creativity, for sure modular synthesis is critical to expanding my musical horizons and vocabulary.

But when I recently did my first big paid music project in almost as many decades, I never even turned on my modular system. The time and overhead to get something good on the modular was just too great to fit in my project deadlines. But I did use modular recordings I made previously without deadline pressure, and it is those kinds of recordings that got me hired for this job. 

So does modular fit into a scheduled workflow? Not very well. Does modular make me do better sounds and music? Yes, definitely, and the strategy of recording interesting textures and sonic environments for later use someday in unexpected ways fits very well into a scheduled workflow. As my friend Robert Rich says "be very quick to hit the record button". 

And please stop calling modular synthesis eurorack. Eurorack is a panel format.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 29, 2021)

Whoah that topic title triggered me all over the place. To keep it short, 'relevance' is an awful way to look at things.

Just see if it works for you. That's all that's relevant.

I second VCV rack.


----------



## stevebryson (Dec 29, 2021)

VCV rack is wonderful - it's a fantastic instrument on its own in addition to being a way to test the waters with modular. I've had a fair bit of fun in VCV. 

But I pretty strongly feel that any software modular (I own several others, though none as good as VCV) would not have gotten me as deeply into modular as I've been. There were many years when I did not have access to a modular system and somehow the software modulars did not fill the gap. There is something about feeling the cables and the kerCHUNK of plugging them into sockets (or kerclick in the case of Eurorack) that makes me want to keep going and plug in more things in new ways.

So if you try VCV and get really turned on then great! But if you don't get so turned on then I'm not sure that means you would not get turned on by a real modular system.


----------



## turnerofwheels (Dec 29, 2021)

Yeah, time and money, because even if I had a couple walls and a floor covered in patch cables like mr. devine, the biggest gift would be the time to dig into them. VCV is pretty awesome though I'm tempted by Softube just for the Buchla stuff


----------



## pmountford (Dec 29, 2021)

Crowe said:


> Whoah that topic title triggered me all over the place. To keep it short, 'relevance' is an awful way to look at things.


Not the best choice of words I know - please excuse my English. It is my first and only language, but it doesn't mean I always use the correct words...  

What I meant and should have qualified was that there are so many HW synths around now like the Matriarch (which were based on Moog modular I believe), many Behringer semi-modular offerings plus sound design synths like the Quantum/Iridium so is there such a 'need' to go Eurorack, ahem, modular?


----------



## Crowe (Dec 29, 2021)

There was never a 'need' to go Modular to begin with. If you jive with the workflow and it inspires you to make awesome things that suit you, that's what you buy in for. I wouldn't buy semi-modular offerings for the modular workflow, these 'semi-modular' options are just that, options.

For example, the Neutron has a lot of pathing options but you're going to be stuck inside the Neutron while you work it. Unless you link it to other modular gear. In which case, you've gone modular. It's much better as a path into full-modular in that way.

The Waldorf line you mentioned is a whole other beast in and of itself. Completely different workflow and process. Nobody can tell you what works for you. You need to try it and see what sticks.






If you're doubtful, buy a second-hand Neutron and see if you like plugging around stuff to get to your sounds.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 31, 2021)

styledelk said:


> Why are you differentiating Eurorack from hardware synths? It’s just a fully modular distributed path. It has more variability and creativity than most other hardware because of the specialization of modules. It can also do the boring stuff just fine.
> The creativity in modules on the last couple of years has been significant. And they can be used in non-obvious and inventive ways when combined with your various other things, including sample libraries.


Not entirely accurate. Regular synth components have been designed to work well together to produce a range of sounds. They’ve been Designed, not cobbled together. You gain ultimate synth freedom with modular by assuming the expertise to design synths on yourself.

I tried Model 15 on an iPad and also VCV rack and…. Hated it and hated the idea of all these cables sticking out this way and that. But I do think everyone should try it for themselves in case it is actually ideal for them.

Semi modular is also a safer cheaper way to start. The three little Moog synths, for example.


----------



## pmountford (Jan 1, 2022)

Crowe said:


> If you're doubtful, buy a second-hand Neutron and see if you like plugging around stuff to get to your sounds.


Good call. I've actually gone for the Behringer 2600. I like what I've been watching on YouTube and being semi modular hopefully be a good introduction and taster.

VCV looks great but obviously brings you back into the DAW and I'm trying to move away.


----------



## stevebryson (Jan 1, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I tried Model 15 on an iPad and also VCV rack and…. Hated it and hated the idea of all these cables sticking out this way and that.


Yeah those virtual cables are really annoying in a way that physical cables are not. Though I have a hard time imagining something better despite being a GUI designer and researcher in a previous career. So maaayyybe you'll like the feel of the cables? The semi-modular synths will let you get a feel for that. 

And yes, in modular you are designing your own synth. That's the point. I find non-modular synths nice, convenient and very limiting. It's not so much the lack of patchability - synths like the Prophet 12 with extensive modulation paths are like modulars without the cables - it's more being locked into a limited choice of oscillators and filters. Mostly filters.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 1, 2022)

pmountford said:


> Good call. I've actually gone for the Behringer 2600. I like what I've been watching on YouTube and being semi modular hopefully be a good introduction and taster.
> 
> VCV looks great but obviously brings you back into the DAW and I'm trying to move away.


Ah yes, that's a very good one. It's also really great in and of itself, a monster in its own right. I'm also considering getting one of those. 

Enjoy!


----------



## pmountford (Jan 1, 2022)

Crowe said:


> Ah yes, that's a very good one. It's also really great in and of itself, a monster in its own right. I'm also considering getting one of those.
> 
> Enjoy!


That's what I was thinking, so good to hear!


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jan 1, 2022)

VCV is great place to start.

Hardware synths (all in one) are designed for their sound.

Modular lets you swap out VCOs, Filters, ADSRs, etc and come up with new stuff and different sounds. Though as some mentioned, it's a big money pit. But it will get you away from the DAW. I see it as time you can create new sounds and ideas during downtime to use in next projects.

I recently picked up VCV Rack since I just don't have the space or money do a modular setup.


----------



## wxyz (Jan 1, 2022)

EuroCrack gets you away from muscle memory and frees the mind!


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jan 1, 2022)

stevebryson said:


> Yeah those virtual cables are really annoying in a way that physical cables are not. Though I have a hard time imagining something better despite being a GUI designer and researcher in a previous career. So maaayyybe you'll like the feel of the cables? The semi-modular synths will let you get a feel for that.
> 
> And yes, in modular you are designing your own synth. That's the point. I find non-modular synths nice, convenient and very limiting. It's not so much the lack of patchability - synths like the Prophet 12 with extensive modulation paths are like modulars without the cables - it's more being locked into a limited choice of oscillators and filters. Mostly filters.


I don't like actual cables either. The ones just to use my hardware are a bane to my existence - so many cables for 3 synths and 4 stereo effects plus MIDI boxes etc.!! I also do my best to hide them, which is only half-successful. But that's me. Also, Drambo on iOS is modular without cables - a better experience than VCV to me (as an active UX designer and researcher).

My goal for my last synth (no more space) is the SE-3X, which has few modulation slots vs. the Pro3 (I don't need more than a few modulators and never use 'em even if I have 'em), and even more filters: SEM, Ladder 24, Juno 12/24, ARP 24. I wish it had their CS80 filter from the Boomstar. But the SE-3X also has presets and MIDI CCs.

Modular is not for me. Nor is semi-modular. And I'm OK with that. But I still believe everyone interested in hardware should explore the idea - if you like the virtual experience, or even if on the fence after diving deep in virtual, try the physical. If, like me, you have an aversion to the experience, then don't go there


----------



## pmountford (Jan 15, 2022)

Behringer 2600 arrived...and gone back a week later. Nice piece of kit just not sure semi-modular is for me, yet. I've not given it sufficient time I know but that's partly what puts me off. Got the impression that modular just takes so much time away from making music in my case. Had the same with the DFAM earlier this year, so I know its me not the equipment!


----------



## chillbot (Jan 15, 2022)

With 2022 here: is this thread title still relevant?


----------



## Crowe (Jan 18, 2022)

pmountford said:


> Behringer 2600 arrived...and gone back a week later. Nice piece of kit just not sure semi-modular is for me, yet. I've not given it sufficient time I know but that's partly what puts me off. Got the impression that modular just takes so much time away from making music in my case. Had the same with the DFAM earlier this year, so I know its me not the equipment!


Whelp. Then modular is definitely not for you. The DFAM is actually quite simple to get fun sounds out of within a minute of hooking up.


----------



## pmountford (Jan 18, 2022)

Crowe said:


> Whelp. Then modular is definitely not for you. The DFAM is actually quite simple to get fun sounds out of within a minute of hooking up.


Absolutely agree re DFAM. That device quickly makes some glorious sounds - the workflow is what I didn't gel with at the time. I'm still still too impatient for melodic/harmonic gratification...but nice to know there's a whole new world of sound design out there when I'm ready.


----------

